# Going Away on Vacation this Winter?



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

The cold air and snow seem to be sweeping the country. Even in Florida, we have our share of chilly days and nights. Does anyone have any upcoming plans to go away to escape the cold? Costa Rica seems to be popular nowadays. Some friends and I might go St. Augustine to visit the museums and go on some ghost tours. Where are you dreaming of escaping to?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I am going to more cold! In early March I will fly to Fairbanks and go with a group up the highway that follows the Alaska Pipeline. We'll spend five days above the Arctic Circle,  based in the town of Coldfoot. We'll explore the wilderness, take a trip on dogsleds, and hopefully see the aurora borealis! It won't be comfortable, but I am looking forward to the adventures.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

THC, 

I'm soooo looking forward to the reports!

Hubby and I are going to be in San Diego, as we've done for the last umpty ump years...

I love St Augustine...there used to be a great shrimp shack just across the bridge.

Betsy


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I'm going to Las Vegas in March! It wil be a first for me.


----------



## Tony Richards (Jul 6, 2011)

Already been ... the Portugese island of Madeira, off the coast of Africa. Its capital -- Funchal -- is the most charming town I've ever visited.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I am going to India in middle of February through Hong Kong. Hong Kong is a fun place to visit that I did in 2010.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

I wish!  I'll have to live vicariously through your vacation stories.  Though, my husband is a professor at a college that currently has a quarter system but they'll be switching to semesters in 2013 so that opens up that possibility of having winter vacations.  I can't wait!!  I get all depressed without any sun by the time Feb/March roll around, so going somewhere sunny would be awesome.

Dawn


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am going to more cold! In early March I will fly to Fairbanks and go with a group up the highway that follows the Alaska Pipeline. We'll spend five days above the Arctic Circle, based in the town of Coldfoot. We'll explore the wilderness, take a trip on dogsleds, and hopefully see the aurora borealis! It won't be comfortable, but I am looking forward to the adventures.


Ice Road Truckers!!


----------



## Tam (Jan 7, 2010)

The last week of Feb/first days of March my hubby and I are escaping dreary central PA to fly to Fort Myers, FL and drive from there to Sanibel Island. We spent a 3 day weekend there 10 years ago and loved it.  We plan to rent bikes and spend the weekend exploring the island, which includes beautiful beaches known for shelling, charming shops, and a wildlife refuge.  Bike paths go everywhere. We're looking forward to a relaxing, low-stress vacation!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Yesterday morning I spent about an hour looking through the Home Away website at the rentals in Fort Myers and Sanibel. We aren't going until early June, but wow was it nice to look at green lawns and ocean pictures. 

I live in MN. We've hand a mild winter, but there still is a blanket of snow out there right now.


----------



## ◄ Jess ► (Apr 21, 2010)

I'm taking a short road trip to California with my best friend next weekend.  We're going to a convention, so we won't be able to appreciate the weather too much, but it will definitely be nice!


----------



## spotsmom (Jan 20, 2011)

Hoping to meet a college roomie in Las Vegas in April sometime.  She can gamble and I can drive around and see the parks!!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I am going to more cold! In early March I will fly to Fairbanks and go with a group up the highway that follows the Alaska Pipeline. We'll spend five days above the Arctic Circle, based in the town of Coldfoot. We'll explore the wilderness, take a trip on dogsleds, and hopefully see the aurora borealis! It won't be comfortable, but I am looking forward to the adventures.


Ahhhh, yes, and then there are those crazy souls who are intent on looking for even more snow and cold! Seriously? Arctic Circle? Whoa. It's sounds exciting, but chilly. You'll have to write about it so I can read about it...next to a cozy fire with a cup of hot cocoa, indoors! And take lots of pictures!


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> THC, I love St Augustine...there used to be a great shrimp shack just across the bridge. --Betsy


Oh, my hubby loves shrimp. I'll add it to our to-do list! A little ghost-hunting, a little shrimp eating...


----------



## Kimberly Llewellyn (Aug 18, 2011)

*Things I've noted here about winter vacations:*

Florida is still great to visit for winter (places like Sanibel are quite beautiful).

When Kindle Authors go away, they often go BIG (Hong Kong, Africa, Arctic Circle).

People from MN, like _Jenna_, consider a blanket snow on the ground a "mild" winter. Brrr!

*I'm getting a case of wanderlust!*


----------



## Sean Patrick Fox (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish. I live in New England, and winter always makes me lethargic. I'd live to somewhere warm all year like California or Florida.


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Yesterday morning I spent about an hour looking through the Home Away website at the rentals in Fort Myers and Sanibel. We aren't going until early June, but wow was it nice to look at green lawns and ocean pictures.
> 
> I live in MN. We've hand a mild winter, but there still is a blanket of snow out there right now.


Hey, thanks for the info on the "Home Away" website. We're looking for a beach vacation home for the summer, and that site was perfect!!

Dawn


----------



## sherylb (Oct 27, 2008)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Hey, thanks for the info on the "Home Away" website. We're looking for a beach vacation home for the summer, and that site was perfect!!
> 
> Dawn


I have used VRBO.com as well as Home Away. Some vacation homes are listed with both sites, but if you look at both, you won't miss any opportunities. I like VRBO slightly better due to their page layout.


----------



## tamaraheiner (Apr 23, 2011)

We're not escaping until March, but then we're heading to Nuevo Vallarta, Mexico. I can't wait! I'm there in my head like every single day...


----------



## Carol (was Dara) (Feb 19, 2011)

I never travel anywhere this time of year. All my usual destinations are just as cold as where I am now, so I may as well stay inside and turn up the heat.


----------



## becpan (Jan 25, 2012)

I'm going to Florida!


----------



## Sofie (Dec 30, 2008)

> The last week of Feb/first days of March my hubby and I are escaping dreary central PA to fly to Fort Myers, FL and drive from there to Sanibel Island. We spent a 3 day weekend there 10 years ago and loved it. We plan to rent bikes and spend the weekend exploring the island, which includes beautiful beaches known for shelling, charming shops, and a wildlife refuge. Bike paths go everywhere. We're looking forward to a relaxing, low-stress vacation!


Sanibel is a wonderful vacation destination. I was just there the week after Thanksgiving with my Mom, Sister, and Niece for a girl's vacation. The weather was great!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

People from MN, like _Jenna_, consider a blanket snow on the ground a "mild" winter. Brrr!

*I'm getting a case of wanderlust!*

[/quote]

I'm loving this winter so far. Last year was ridiculous!! 
It's suppose to warm up into the 30s soon - heat wave!!


----------



## JennaAnderson (Dec 25, 2009)

Dawn McCullough White said:


> Hey, thanks for the info on the "Home Away" website. We're looking for a beach vacation home for the summer, and that site was perfect!!
> 
> Dawn


Isn't it great? I used it for a weekend get-away trip also. You can find homes in almost every city. No need to use it for long vacations.

( I should get a referral commission. Ha ha)


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

sherylb said:


> I have used VRBO.com as well as Home Away. Some vacation homes are listed with both sites, but if you look at both, you won't miss any opportunities. I like VRBO slightly better due to their page layout.


I'll check it out. Thanks very much!!

Dawn


----------



## Dawn McCullough White (Feb 24, 2010)

JennaAnderson said:


> Isn't it great? I used it for a weekend get-away trip also. You can find homes in almost every city. No need to use it for long vacations.
> 
> ( I should get a referral commission. Ha ha)


Seriously 

Dawn


----------

